# 2 Ventral Hernia



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Jan 31, 2012)

The physician repaired 2 ventral hernias w/mesh through the same incision at the same session.  Can it be coded as 2 units, 51 modifier?

Thanks!


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 2, 2012)

You can bill multiple hernias but you must show that the repairs are separate and distinct from each other.  If Dr repairs multiple hernias with one large piece of mesh, that's consider one hernia repair.  

Good Luck!


----------



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! That is what I was thinking too


----------

